# Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele



## netheral (11. Dezember 2010)

*Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Guten Tag allerseits,

da der Trend bei mir derzeit stark in Richtung Bildbearbeitung geht, überlege ich, meinen Samsung SM P2450 gegen ein Display mit einem anderen Panel einzutauschen.

Sehr gefallen hat mir dazu der Test des (Eizo Foris FS2331-BK, 23", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, 2x HDMI, Audio | Geizhals.at Deutschland) Eizo Foris FS2331-BK in der aktuellen PCGH. Dazu kommt, dass ich von Eizo bisher nur positives gelesen habe. Die 27 ms machen mir auch nichts aus, da ich eh nur noch selten Shooter im Multiplayer spiele. 
Schlieren bei extrem schnellen Bewegungen finde ich nicht einmal schlimm - sie passen irgendwie. Es gibt ja schon Spiele, wo die Schlieren tatsächlich extra implementiert wurden, wenn man extrem schnelle Drehungen ausführt.
Und bisher habe ich auf meinem Samsung noch keinerlei Schlieren gesehen, was wohl am TN Panel liegt.

*Somit wären wir bei dem, was ich mit dem Monitor tun möchte:*
- Surfen
- Web-Design, Grafikdesign (Bildbearbeitung, Grafikdesign)
- Spielen (RPGs, Shooter (wenig Multiplayer), Adventures, Minecraft (wer's kennt ^^))
- ab und an mal einen Film anschauen

*Ich stehe zu den Punkten Reaktionszeit und Input-Lag derzeit etwa so:*
- Reaktionszeit: 5 ms mehr machen nichts aus, auch wenn bei extremen Bewegungen leichte Schlieren da sind;
- Input-Lag: Etwas, das mich irre macht. Wir haben auf der Arbeit einen Monitor mit locker 40 ms Input-Lag. Es stört auf eine subtile aber vorhandene Art und Weise. Wenn ich damit CS spielen würde, wäre es sehr schnell mit den Nerven zu ende.  Der sollte also schon unter 20 ms anzusiedeln sein.

Es gibt aber bestimmt noch andere Meinungen. Bei Prat findet man meistens entweder Spieler, die einen reinen Spiele-Monitor oder ein Grafikmonster suchen. Beides muss es nicht sein, etwas dazwischen wäre toll.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit PVA, IPS etc. Panels und einige Alternativen zum Eizo im Angebot, die ich mir anschauen könnte?

Der Preisrahmen wäre so bis 550 Euro. Ob Full-HD oder x1200 ist mir recht egal. 


*Btw: Zum Thema TN Panel:*
Stimmt es, dass TN Panels schlecht für die Augen sind? Ich merke seit ich TFTs benutze, dass mein rechtes Auge immer schwächer wird. Schließe ich mein linkes Auge, stregt das Lesen ziemlich an. Hierzu meinte ein Verwandter, der selber in der IT arbeitet, dass TN Panels nicht gerade augenschonend sein sollen.

Oder ist das wieder eine dieser Urban Legends, auf die man nicht viel geben sollte?

Macht mir halt schon Gedanken und wenn ein PVA Panel gesunder für die Augen ist, wäre der Eizo direkt bestellt.

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten. 

Grüße
netheral


----------



## Pacta (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Hallo, ich bin im Moment auch auf der Suche nach einem Monitor mit ähnlichem Profil und bin auf den HP ZR24w mit S-IPS Panel gestoßen, der in Tests eigentlich durchweg gut weg kommt.
Ich überlege im Moment nur noch, wo ich ihn bestellen soll. Falls jemand einen guten Online Store kennt, kann er sich ja melden.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Servus,

hast du dir schon einmal den HP ZR24W angeschaut, hat ein S-IPS Panel ohne erweiterten Farbraum, aber dafür ist das gute Stück momentan für 299€ bei Cyberport zu bekommen. Wenn du dich bis morgen entscheidest, kannst du noch einen Gutscheincode (XMAS10) verwenden und bekommst das Gerät nochmals 10€ preiswerter.

MfG


----------



## netheral (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Danke euch für den Tipp mit dem HP.  Leider hat das Teil laut diversen Quellen (u.a. Prad.de) eine extreme Helligkeit am Start, die ich nicht mögen werde. Ich habe zwar hohe Kontrastwerte am Start, jedoch meistens eine moderate Helligkeit. Da wäre mir der HP wohl eine Nummer zu krass. Wenn das nicht wäre, läge er morgen im Warenkorb...

Gibt es in einer ähnlichen Qualitätsklasse (außer dem Eizo) noch etwas?

Vielleicht etwas, das etwas "stanfter" zu den Augen ist? Mir strahlt ja der Samsung sogar ne Ecke zu heftig und der hat nur 300cd/m². Der HP fährt ja noch einen Hunderter höher. Und weit abgedunkelt bekommt man ihn auch nicht. Der Eizo hat auch max. 300. Wobei ich schon einmal vor einem Eizo gesessen habe. Der war sehr angenehm vom Bild und der Helligkeit.

Bisher tendiere ich dann doch wohl eher zum Eizo... Auch wenn der n Hammerpreis auffährt. Dafür ist die Bildqualität dann auch sicher Eizo-typisch auf hohem Niveau.

Einen Monitor zu kaufen ist einfach eine Krux. Ich überlege fast schon, ob ich beim Samsung bleibe. Schlecht für die Augen wird er nicht sein, ist ja ein TN Panel der besseren Sorte, der auch recht gute Farben liefert (für ein TN halt)...


----------



## Pacta (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Du kannst doch die Helligkeit einfach runter regeln, oder nicht? Und wenn du genormte Einstellungen haben willst, kannst du dir auch ein Kolorimeter (z.B. Spyder3Elite etc.) kaufen...


----------



## netheral (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Hmm also im Prad Test stand, dass der Monitor selbst stark runtergeregelt sehr hell rüber kommt. Würde ihn ja fast am liebsten einfach bestellen und ausprobieren. Aber da das auch nicht die feine englische Art ist, werde ich wohl morgen die Münze entscheiden lassen. Das P/L Verhältnis ist bei HP auf jeden Fall besser. Das Bild wohl minimal bei Eizo... dafür ist auch der Preis über 150 Euro höher...

Der HP ist schon verlockend mit seiner Auflösung, der Pivot Funktion, dem Panel und dem Preis.


----------



## Pacta (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Ich denke, ich werde ihn heute bestellen. Die einzige Alternative in der Preisklasse mit IPS (der HP hat sogar S-IPS) scheint der Dell UltraSharp U2311H zu sein, der allerdings ein paar Macken haben soll.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Also ich habe mir den HP gestern bestellt. Für 290€ ein guter Kauf. Zu dem Preis findet man fast nur TN Panels.


----------



## GamblerX2 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Ich hab mir gerade den Dell UltraSharp U2311H für knapp 226,- Euro bestellt. Hoffe mal das die Macken in der aktuellen Revision (A01) behoben sind. Ein Changelog habe ich leider nicht gefunden, also heißt es selber ausprobieren.  Habe von den Probleme abern eigentlich nur in Kommentaren von Eigentümern der alten Revision gelesen, wärhrend Eingentümer der neuen komplett glücklich zu sein scheinen.


----------



## fumi (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Moin !

@GamblerX2
@¦square²¦

Da ihr jetzt jeder einen von beiden bestellt habt, wär es super wenn ihr euren Eindruck oder evtl. Schwächen oder Stärken der beiden Monitore mal posten könntet, wenn ihr die Dinger habt 
Ich stehe nämlich gerade auch vor der Entscheidung zwischen dem Dell und dem HP 

Außerdem interessiert mich noch, was ihr von S-IPS Panels zum Zocken generell haltet. Ich zocke eigentlich gar keine Shooter, sondern eher Sportsimulationen (bsp. PES 2011), RPG und RTS. Da ich an meinem Rechner auch häufig arbeite (Programmierung und Webrecherchen) und manchmal Filme gucke, tendiere ich eher zum S-IPS Panel.
Es gibt ja viele Threads dazu, aber mich interessiert konkret, ob ich die 8ms Reaktionszeit bei den Spielen, die ich zocke überhaupt merken könnte.

Übrigens noch eine Sache die mir jetzt gerade erst aufgefallen ist:
Der HP ZR24w  verbraucht satte 88 Watt! Also 55 Watt mehr als der Dell!
Also wenn die angesprochenen "Macken" beim aktuellen Dell behoben worden sind (bin gespannt, was ihr dazu schreiben könnt!), dann würde ich momentan wegen dem Stromverbrauch den Dell nehmen.


----------



## netheral (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Wenn der Monitor nun doch nichts sein sollte - wie kulant sind die Hersteller bei Nutzung des 14-Tage-Rückgaberechts in Hinblick auf bereits getestete Produkte dieser Preisklasse? Wird wohl auc mind. 10 - 20 % Abschlag bei der Rückerstatung hinauslaufen, bestenfalls, oder wie seht ihr das?

Der HP wäre auch noch ne Wahl. Weil sorry, der Stromverbrauch vom HP ist für mich dann doch ein No-Go... Sind ja wenn man ihn 4 - 5 Std. am Tag betreibt locker 30 Euro im Jahr, die der sich genehmigt. Für mich zu extrem.

Ansonsten doch der Eizo - aber der kostet halt 450 Euro, wobei man da sicherlich weiss, was man bekommt...


----------



## ¦square²¦ (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Werde auf jeden Fall berichten, wenn ich den Monitor habe. Dann kann ich auch näheres zum Stromverbrauch sagen.

MfG


----------



## netheral (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Hmmm wenn sogar HP diese hohen Werte angibt, werden sie wohl leider so stimmen. Ehrlichgesagt ein Aspekt, den ich bisher garnicht in die Sache einbezogen habe.

Derzeit tendiert es wieder stark zum Eizo... Das Problem ist, dass ich heute oder morgen definitiv bestellen möchte... Da wird es wohl etwas knapp mit weiteren Erfahrungsberichten. :/

Der Eizo hat halt nur n Preisschild... das ist nicht ohne...

Der Dell hat halt an allen Ecken Berichte, dass die Helligkeitsverteilung wirklich zum Mäuse melken ist. Das macht mir da schon sorgen, auch wenn es ja angeblich eine neue Revision des Monitors gibt.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Grafiker etc. sprechen im Zusammenhang mit TN-Panels zwar von "Augenkrebs", damit ist aber nicht die Belastung fürs Auge sondern die Farbqualität gemeint.

Dass es generell weniger anstrengend ist auf PVA oder IPS statt auf TN zu gucken wäre mir neu.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Werde trotzdem einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben. Ob mein kompletter Rechner jetzt 350, 400 oder 450 Watt verbraucht, ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. Ich sehe den Computer auch als Hobby an, genauso wie Motorradfahren etc.


----------



## netheral (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Es geht mir nicht nur um die Augen - auch wenn ich öfter gehört habe, dass IPS / PVA Panels besser für die Augen sind - sondern halt auch um Fotobearbeitung. 

Der HP hat halt alles was ich suche: Spieletauglich (wenn man nicht ESL Pro Series anstrebt), gute Farben, x1200er Auflösung... Dass er mit einem 1000 Euro Eizo nicht mithalten kann ist klar, so extreme Farbgenauigkeit strebe ich dann doch nicht an. Aber eine Verbesserung zum TN Panel wäre sicherlich spürbar da.

Der Dell und Eizo passen halt auch. Ich denke auch, dass ich den HP dunkel genug bekomme. Meinen Samsung mit max. 300 cd/m² ist auf ca. 80 % Helligkeit. Das dürften nicht weniger als 200 sein. Aber der Stromverbrauch liegt mir auf dem Herzen. Ich wohne halt noch zu hause und zahle somit meinen Strom nicht zu 100 % selbst.

Aber ich denke ich drücke lieber 5 Euro im Monat ab als dass ich mir das TN Panel weiter gebe. Seit ich letztens vor einem gehobeneren Panel gesessen habe mag ich meinen Samsung nicht mehr.


----------



## Green.Tea (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Moin moin,
ich bin grade zufällig auf den thread hier gestoßen und habe mir auch den HP vor kurzem bestellt ! bin echt mal gespannt auf das schicke ding 



¦square²¦ schrieb:


> Werde auf jeden Fall berichten, wenn ich den Monitor habe. Dann kann ich auch näheres zum Stromverbrauch sagen.
> 
> MfG




evtl. kann ich da schon weiterhelfen mit nem DATENBLATT von hp


mfg


----------



## netheral (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

So, für mich ist der HP jetzt aufgrund von 2 Gründen ausgeschieden:
1. Die extreme Helligkeit, die sogar bei 0 % noch sehr strahlend sein soll (diverse Berichte darüber gefunden). Viele empfehlen den Monitor wirklich nur in total lichtdurchfluteten Räumen, da er so hell ist. Für etwas dunklere Räume soll er extrem augenschädlich sein.
2. Der Stromverbrauch.

Gegen den Dell sprechen für mich laut einigen Reviews ebenfalls zwei Dinge:
1. Die miese Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
2. Die Überschärfe des Displays.

Bleibt nur noch der Eizo. Der Kostet zwar etwas mehr, bietet mir aber derzeit das beste "Bauchgefühl". Leider gibt es darüber zu wenig Tests, weshalb ich auch hier mit einem gemischten Gefühl bestelle, aber er wird es wohl.

Die Nachteile der anderen sind für mich einfach No-Go. Selbst wenn die Monitore an sich mit 2000 Euro Geräten mithalten können würden. Helligkeitsflash und schlechte, weil ungleichmäßige, Beleuchtung ist einfach ein KO-Kriterium...

Hoffe mal dass Eizo mit dem 23" Foris ihren Qualitätsstandards treu geblieben sind... Teuer genug ist er ja, dafür, dass er nicht mal Pivot hat.


----------



## fumi (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

@netheral: Na toll und welchen soll ich jetzt nehmen! 

Also im ernst: Ist klar, dass die beiden deutliche Nachteile gegenüber dem Eizo haben, aber für den Eizo habe ich das nötige "Kleingeld" nicht.

Der HP ist für mich wegen dem Stromverbrauch raus. Bei dem Dell habe ich Bedenken. Bin gespannt, was GamblerX2 dazu schreiben wird.

Ansonsten wäre für mich interessant: Gibt es einen anderen spieletauglichen (außer Egoshooter) Monitor mit IPS Panel für unter 300 Euro, der nicht solche gravierenden Einschränkungen, wie extreme Helligkeit,Stromverbrauch oder schlechte Schärfe/Ausleuchtung hat??
Bin für Empfehlungen offen 

PS: Hoffe das ist ok, das hier im Thread zu fragen. Hätte natürlich auch nen eigenen aufmachen können, aber passt eigentlich ganz gut zum Thema hier finde ich.


----------



## rUdeBoy (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Ich klinke mich auch mal ein beim Warten auf Erfahrungsberichte.
Bin grade auch auf der Suche nach einem Monitor der meinen 226BW ablöst.
Ich will auf jeden Fall einen Monitor mit >FullHD wegen BluRay und außerdem 1920*1200...
Allein durch die Auflösung (16:10) ist die Auswahl schon derart eingeschränkt, dass ich grade zwischen einem Samsung (mit TN) und dem HP schwanke.
Helligkeit sollte man allerdings über die Graka auch nochmal senken können... dadurch sollten die Helligkeitswerte eigentlich in angenehme Gefilde kommen.
Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Leistungsbedarf aus? Geht der mit geringerer Helligkeit nicht auch nach unten?


----------



## Green.Tea (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Noch mal bezüglich dem HP, wollte mal nachfragen was ihr alle denn für nen stromverbauch haben wollt bei nem monitor (realistisch bleiben ). Ich finde, wenn man bedenkt dass der HP bei ner USB auslastung, auf allen 5 slots, zu 50% "nur" 85 watt verbaucht ist das nicht zuviel !

Dazu kommt noch die sache mit der Helligkeit, ich sitze in einem gut belichteten raum. Ich habe aber gelesen, dass wenn man die setups richtig einstellt bzw. konfiguriert und wie rUdeBoy schon gesagt hat, die helligkeit an der graka noch umstellt falls es zu hell sein sollte, sollte das wohl kein problem mehr sein. 

Wenn jemand intresse daran hat, kann ich ja mal nen erfahrungs berricht schreiben, wenn ich das schicke stück habe 

mfg


----------



## rUdeBoy (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Hast du schon nen Versandstatus?
Weil ich ja wie geschrieben, recht stark zu dem HP tendiere wäre ich sehr interessiert.
Vor allem an folgenden Punkten:

- Schlierenbildung bei schnelleren Spielen
- IPS-Glow bei schnellem Wechsel von hell zu dunkel (vllt mal in nem Shooter von Außenbereich schnell in nen dunklen Innenraum wechseln)
- Stromverbrauch bei maximaler Helligkeit und reduzierter (vllt 50% und 10%)
- Schwarzwert bei Filmwiedergabe

Danke schon mal


----------



## NasenBär68 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*



¦square²¦ schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hast du dir schon einmal den HP ZR24W angeschaut, hat ein S-IPS Panel ohne erweiterten Farbraum, aber dafür ist das gute Stück momentan für 299€ bei Cyberport zu bekommen. Wenn du dich bis morgen entscheidest, kannst du noch einen Gutscheincode (XMAS10) verwenden und bekommst das Gerät nochmals 10€ preiswerter.
> 
> MfG


 
Du weißt aber schon das diese Angebote bei cyberport "nur" sog. Demogeräte sind? Die wurden auf Messen etc. ausgestellt, nur noch das Zubehör ist Original verpackt und vollständig. Da bei LCD die Hintergrundbeleuchtung das anfälligste ist und man nicht weiß wieviele Betreibsstunden diese Geräte haben... aber jeder wie er möchte.

Im HP Friendstore kosten die Monis frisch ausm Werk knappe 270€ inkl. Lieferung, auch nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt. Kumpel (Student) hat sich vor drei Wochen zwei davon direkt bei HP geholt - 1a, keine Fehler und für den Preis ordentliche Geräte, ABER nichts für Grafiker.

Da sollten wirklich Geräte mit erweiterten Farbraum genommen werden, aber die liegen jenseits der 800€ aufwärts und spielen ist damit Essig.

Im allgemeinen ist es so, dass die Industrie die Kunden nun mit aller Macht ins 16:9 Zeitalter am Computer bringen will. Auch wenn dadurch vieles auf den Kopf gestellt wird und die Nutzer eben mit unschärfen, Größenverschiebungen, verdeckungen von Bildinformationen zu kämpfen haben.

Manchmal glaube ich, die haben nur noch den Durchschnittsasiaten vor Augen, der in seiner max. 5qm Bude einen 26-28Zoll Multifunktionsmonitor braucht, wo er alles drauf sehen kann (TV, Filme, Computer, Konsole), alles andere wäre wieder SemiProf Bereich, wo es immer die 16:10 Geräte geben wird, aber halt Jenseits von Gut und Böse im Preis.

Bis die LCD Geräte die Leistungen der guten Röhren erreichen, wird es noch sehr lange dauern, da die Herstellungsmechanismen einfach zu teuer sind und die Absatzmärkte bei Geräten jenseits der 600€ streiken .

Im Endeffekt gibt es nicht die Eierlegendewollmilchsau.


----------



## rUdeBoy (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Nur als Frage...
Man findet in Foren einige, die im HP-Friendsstore gekauft haben.
Wie kommt man da rein? Wenn ich google, will der direkt ne Email-Adresse von einem Mitarbeiter, ohne die man nicht weiter kommt.
Auch zu Nachlässen für Studenten finde ich nichts, und im HP-Onlineshop steht der Preis auch bei ~340€.

Edit: Wobei man den Monitor nach Anmeldung für 344€ nicht in seinen Warenkorb legen kann...


----------



## Green.Tea (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*



NasenBär68 schrieb:


> Bis die LCD Geräte die Leistungen der guten Röhren erreichen, wird es noch sehr lange dauern, ...



klingt fast wie nen argument von nem cs 1.6 spieler, der TFTs sch**ße findet da die ja nen inputlag haben, selbst wenns 2ms sind 



NasenBär68 schrieb:


> Manchmal glaube ich, die haben nur noch den Durchschnittsasiaten vor Augen, der in seiner max. 5qm Bude einen 26-28Zoll Multifunktionsmonitor braucht, wo er alles drauf sehen kann (TV, Filme, Computer, Konsole), alles andere wäre wieder SemiProf Bereich, wo es immer die 16:10 Geräte geben wird, aber halt Jenseits von Gut und Böse im Preis.


Also entschuldige mal, aber findest du diese aussage nicht ein bischen unangebracht ? ich schon !


----------



## Pacta (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Oh je, eigentlich hatte ich mir ja vorgenommen den HP gestern zu kaufen, hatte dann aber keine Zeit - und heute kostet das Gerät 30,-€ mehr!

Nun bin ich auf den HP Friendstore gestoßen, aber da kommt man nur rein, wenn man einen HP-Mitarbeiter im Bekanntenkreis hat, oder?


----------



## Green.Tea (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*



Pacta schrieb:


> Oh je, eigentlich hatte ich mir ja vorgenommen den HP gestern zu kaufen, hatte dann aber keine Zeit - und heute kostet das Gerät 30,-€ mehr!
> 
> Nun bin ich auf den HP Friendstore gestoßen, aber da kommt man nur rein, wenn man einen HP-Mitarbeiter im Bekanntenkreis hat, oder?



ja, sieht ganz danach aus ! echt schade das der jetzt 30€ mehr kostet  aber nen bischen abwarten und auch mal in anderen shops gucken und du bekommst ihn wieder für nen besseren preis !


----------



## Pacta (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Naja, laut Preissuchmaschinen wie Geizhals gibt es den Monitor derzeit nirgends günstiger. Ich will aber auch nicht ewig warten, also muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen - dann werde ich aber wohl gleich ein "Nicht-Demo" Gerät kaufen.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

@NasenBär68
Im HP Friends Store kostet der Monitor momentan 324€. Da habe ich vorher auch schon nachgeschaut. Die Preise die du nennst, waren mit einem Aktionsgutschein, den es aber jetzt nicht mehr gibt. Es sind zwar Demogeräte, aber man hat weiterhin seine 3 Jahre Garantie (Hintergrundbeleuchtung einbezogen).
Ich sitze hier vor einem TFT Display, das bei weitem älter als 3 Jahre ist und das täglich mehrere Stunden läuft und die Beleuchtung funktioniert noch immer einwandfrei.

Ich habe keine Probleme damit, wenn der Monitor vorher schon mal lief, solange ich die Garantie eines Neugerätes habe.

MfG


----------



## Pacta (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Warum kennt denn jeder einen HP-Mitarbeiter?


----------



## Green.Tea (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*



Pacta schrieb:


> Warum kennt denn jeder einen HP-Mitarbeiter?



em ?


----------



## Pacta (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Du auch?


----------



## ¦square²¦ (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Na ja, in den unendlichen Weiten des Webs tummmeln sich auch HP Mitarbeiter und ihre Mail Adressen.


----------



## Fighter3 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Warum wohl so viele Leute HP-Mitarbeiter kennen?


----------



## Pacta (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

HP hat die E-Mail Adressen anscheinen mal ausgemistet.

Wie dem auch sei: hier noch ein Testbericht zum Dell (rev. A01) [User-Review] Dell U2311H - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Green.Tea (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*



Pacta schrieb:


> Du auch?



nene aber wie ¦square²¦ schon gesagt hat, die mailadressen findet man


----------



## ¦square²¦ (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

...so kleines Update. Der Monitor ist nicht mehr lieferbar und so wurden fast alle Bestellungen storniert seitens Cyberport. Selbst im HP Friends Store ist es momentan nicht möglich den Monitor zu bestellen.
Somit bin ich jetzt wieder auf der Suche und tendiere stark zu Dell. Entweder 22" oder 24".

MfG


----------



## Pacta (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Ich hab mir inzwischen den Dell UltraSharp U2311H (rev. A01) bestellt. So weit über 300 Euro wollte ich einfach nicht gehen und in den Testberichten war der Unterschied zwischen HP und Dell einfach zu klein um 100€ Preisunterschied zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## netheral (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Kurze Rückmeldung: Ich habe den Eizo Foris hier stehen.

Kurzer Eindruck: Geil. Die Farben sind wirklich satter, kräftiger, das Bild weniger Höhenlastig, bisher habe ich das Gefühl, das Ding kann was.

In Spielen hat er jetzt auch keine Schwächen gezeigt.

Ich werde aber am Wochenende noch einmal ausführlicher berichten. Bin auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden mit dem Kauf.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Denke werde auch erst den 22" Monitor testen. Wobei ich eigenlich schon gerne ein 16:10 Seitenverhältnis hätte. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.


----------



## Pacta (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*



¦square²¦ schrieb:


> Denke werde auch erst den 22" Monitor testen. Wobei ich eigenlich schon gerne ein 16:10 Seitenverhältnis hätte. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.



Welchen 22" meinst du?

--
Der Dell UltraSharp U2311H ist heute bei mir eingetroffen (super Versandzeit mediafrost.de ). Der erste Eindruck ist soweit gut, ich konnte also bisher keine Schlieren, Auswaschungen oder Pixelfehler feststellen und auch sonst gibt es bisher nichts zu bemängeln mit der Ausnahme des Standfußes. Aus irgendeinem Grund hängt der Monitor leicht schief. Ich hoffe, dass sich das Problem mit dieser Anleitung aus einem anderen Forum berichtigen lässt, da ich eigentlich keine Lust habe den Monitor austauschen zu lassen.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Sry, mein Fehler. Meinte natürlich den 23" (U2311H). Auf einen schiefen Monitor habe ich definitiv keine Lust. Mediafrost wäre auch mein Favorit beim Bestellen.


----------



## GamblerX2 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Sorry wegen der späten Antwort, ich war einige Tage in Hamburg.

Der Monitor ist anfang der Woche angekommen.

Keine Pixelfehler, keine Schlieren.
Das Bild ist scharf, Beleuchtung ist OK. Im Normalbetrieb ist alles Bestens. Starrt man dagegen auf eine einfarbige Fläche um die Beleuchtung zu kontrollieren, meine ich, ist das Bild innen etwas heller als außen ist und links minimalst dunkler als rechts. Allerdings kenne ich halt auch die Tests und habe leicht voreingenommen draufgeschaut. Außerdem flimmert sowieso alles wenn man auf eine leuchtende Fläche stirrt.
Normalerweise ist dies aber kaum merklich und weniger ausgeprägt als bei Screenshots aus der ersten Revision (A00).
Insgesamt bin ich superzufrieden. Die Farben sind genial, fürs Spielen ist der Monitor auch schnell genug (Rennspiel). Shooter habe ich zZ nicht installiert. Muss jedoch gestehen das ich, wenn ich einen Shooter spiele, habe ich  für optische Feinheiten sowieso kein Auge. Und so gewaltig schlecht, dass man den Gegener nicht einwandfrei lokalisieren kann sind Monitore vermutlich schon seit 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr (von Außnahmen vielleicht abgesehen).
Für ein bisschen private Bildbearbeitung, Office, Internet reicht der Monitor sowieso.

Habe den Monitor bisher, mangels Zeit, nicht kalibriert, werde es aber noch. Allerdings war ich vom Auslieferungszustand erstaunt, ich habe bisher immer das Bedürfnis gehabt den Monitor nach dem ersten Einschalten meinen Bedürfnissen anzupassen (insb. Röhrenmonitore waren arbeitsintensiv). 
Beim Dell kann das man dieses problemlos verschieben. Die Guten Testergebnisse kann ich hier nur bestätigen.

Denke für 226,- Euro kann ich momentan nicht mehr erwarten.
Hätte ich 500,- oder mehr anlegen wollen hätte ich vermutlich wie in "alten Zeiten" mal wieder zu einem Gerät von Eizo (zuletzt als Röhrenmonitor) tendiert.

Hab jetzt in HH nochmal einen neuen TFT (Samsung) gezeigt bekommen und musste mir die Kommentare verkneifen.. (Hätte am liebsten kräftig eingestellt, da das Bild im Vergleich eher schlecht ist (hatte den Dell vor meiner Abfahrt noch kurz ausprobiert).

Gruß
GamberX2

P.S.
Bin dem Monitor eben mit der Wasserwaage zuleibe gerückt. Das Display steht genauso schief wie der Schreibtisch.. (Schiefer Boden, muss vielleicht nochmal den Schreibtisch ausrichten )


----------



## GamblerX2 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Fast Vergessen,

Der Bild ist natürlich - Bauart bedingt - blickwinkelunabhängig. Vor allem wenn man mal zur Zweit mal einen Film schaut (sehr praktisch).


----------



## Pacta (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Also ich habe das Problem durch das Lösen und neu Anziehen der Schrauben weitestgehend beheben können. Wenn man ganz genau mit der Wasserwaage überprüft ist er immer noch ein bisschen schief, aber das liegt eigentlich nicht mehr im wahrnehmbaren Spektrum.
Mediafrost hat wirklich schnell geliefert und der Preis ist auch in Ordnung, den Shop kann ich also weiterempfehlen.

Eine Frage noch, kann man irgendwo überprüfen, um welche Revision es sich nun wirklich handelt - nur zur Sicherheit ?


----------



## GamblerX2 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Wir haben eben nochmal zu Zweit geschaut.
Wo ich minimal heller sage sagt meine Freundin eine Nuance dunkeler... 
Wobei auch sie das Bild auf den ersten Blick als homogen empfindet.


----------



## GamblerX2 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

@Pacta

Bei mir ist an der Seite des Kartons ein Aufkleber mit u.a. der Seriennummer und der Revision (REV A01). Die Revision findet sich links unten unter einem Barcode.


----------



## Pacta (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Danke, es befindet sich auch ein Aufkleber mit der Nummer auf der Rückseite des Geräts. 
Da ich im Moment unter OSX bin kann ich den Treiber nicht installieren. Hast du den ausprobiert? Bringt der irgendwelche neuen Funktionen?


----------



## GamblerX2 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Den Treiber habe ich auch noch nicht ausprobiert, wie gesagt bisher hatte ich wenig Zeit. Denke aber ich werde mir morgen das Ganze mal anschauen.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Na, das hört sich ja gut an. Dann werde ich mir auch mal den U2311H bestellen.


----------



## Caspar (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Mein Mitbewohner hat den Monitor ebenfalls gestern bekommen. Ist schon ein geiles Teil! Danke für die Anleitung mit der schiefen Aufhängung! Einen leichten drill besitzt dieses Modell auch, was sich ja jetzt beheben lässt.  Ansonsten waren wir auch wirklich begeistert. Da ich einen w2709 habe, werden wirs die Tage mal direkt mit dem PVA Panel vergleichen. Wenn demnächst jemand aus der Family / Bekanntschaft nen Bildschirm benötigt, wirds wieder der Dell! ^^


----------



## ¦square²¦ (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Habe das gute Stück jetzt ebenfalls bei mediafrost.de bestellt. Vielleicht klappt es ja noch vor Weihnachten.


----------



## Pacta (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Hab ihn in der Nacht mit KK bestellt, am nächsten Morgen haben sie ihn aufgegeben und einen Tag später war er da. Deine Chancen stehen also nicht schlecht.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich am Montag eine Versandbestätigung erhalte. Ein Displayportkabel liegt nicht bei, oder?


----------



## Pacta (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Ne, nur VGA- und DVI-D-Kabel. Meinst du, ein Anschluss über Displayport würde erkennbare Vorteile gegenüber DVI bringen?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Ob DVI oder Displayport: Das Signal wird digital und damit verlustfrei übertragen.
Der DP hat nur einen Vorteil wenn man Eyefinity oder sehr lange Kabel nutzen möchte.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*



Pacta schrieb:


> Ne, nur VGA- und DVI-D-Kabel. Meinst du, ein Anschluss über Displayport würde erkennbare Vorteile gegenüber DVI bringen?



Nein, das nicht, aber wäre ja schön gewesen, wenn ein Kabel dabei wäre.


----------



## sleek (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Ich werfe noch mal NEC in den Raum. Ich selber habe ich den NEC 24WMGX3, der aber leider nicht mehr lieferbar ist, und mag ihn seit 2 Jahren mit jedem Tag mehr. Aber wie wärs denn mit dem NEC MultiSync EA241WM? Sollte doch eigentlich auch deinen Anforderungen genügen. Wie es mit der Spielbarkeit aussieht weiß ich aber nicht. Auch PRAD weiß nix dazu.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Na toll, da bekomme ich doch jetzt tatsächlich eine Versandbestätigung von Cyberport für den HP ZR24W. Was ein Glück habe sie mir vor ein paar Tagen noch gesagt, dass der Monitor nicht geliefert werden kann. Muss ich mich wohl zwischen dem Dell und dem HP entscheiden. Bestellt sind sie ja jetzt beide.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Heute ist der HP auch schon eingetroffen. Helligkeit auf 0 gestellt und ich muss sagen sehr schönes Bild. Kein Pixelfehler auf die Schnelle erkennbar und auch keine ausgeprägten Lichthöfe zu sehen.
Obwohl Cyberport die Geräte als Demogeräte verkauft hat, ist mein Monitor neu. Laut Infomenu lief das Geräte noch nicht. Der erste Eindruck ist auf jeden Fall sehr positiv. Mal abwarten, wann der Dell eintrifft.


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Kannst du schon eine Aussage wegen Schwarzwert, Schlieren und "IPS-Glow" machen?
Mein HP steht noch in Verpackung und darf da auch vor Weihnachten nicht raus... 

Edit:
Und vllt. ob Geräusche (Brummen/Sirren) zu hören ist bei Helligkeit 0%


----------



## ¦square²¦ (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Ich höre nichts brummen. Mein Monitor hält schön die Klappe. Schwarzwert könnte sicherlich besser sein, aber für mich ist es immer noch super. IPS-Glow ist zu erkennen, wenn man sich darauf konzentriert. Wenn ich nicht daran denke, fällt es mir auch nicht weiter auf. Zu Schlieren beim Spielen, kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich nur mal kurz ne Runde CSS gezockt habe und da war alles bestens. Muss mir die einzelnen Punkte aber mal genauer anschauen, wenn ich etwas länger Zeit habe. Hatte anfangs bedenken, dass er vielleicht größere Lichthöfe hat. Aber in der Hinsicht bin ich sehr positiv überrascht. Er hat ein sehr homogenes Bild, dass im Vergleich zu meinem alten TN Monitor alle Rekorde bricht. Denke ich werde ihn behalten und den Dell zurückschicken, wenn er kommt.


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Na das klingt ja schon mal so, dass ich meine Vorfreude noch weiter auf die Spitze getrieben wird 
Das einzige was mich stören könnte wird der Schwarzwert sein... naja mal sehen, ich denke auch damit wird man sich arrangieren können. Ist vermutlich auch einiges an Gewohnheit dabei. Wenn man erstmal dran gewöhnt ist, denk ich wird man als nicht Grafiker damit leben können.

Dank dir für deinen kurzen Bericht.

PS: Ich hab meinen ZR24W am Freitag bei surffact bestellt, Montag war er da (per Nachname).
Da es sogut wie keine Bewertungen gab, hab ich mich mal darauf verlassen, dass er auf seiner HP stehen hat, dass er epreffered von HP im Privatnutzer-Segment ist.
Und ich kann nichts negatives berichten; hab vorher eine email geschrieben mit der Anfrage ob die Lieferung bis Weihnachten klappt. Kam innerhalb von 2h eine Antwort. Direkt bestellt und am nächsten Werktag im Haus.
TOP


----------



## rUdeBoy (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Von mir auch mal ein kurzer Bericht zum HP zr24w:

Ich bin restlos begeistert... hatte ihn kurz nach Weihnachten schon zum Vergleich bei einem Kollegen (Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM). Der hatte in etwa das selbe gezahlt wie ich für den HP jetzt und er ist neidisch ohne Ende 

Der Schwarzwert, der mir wegen Filmen ja eignetlich am meisten Sorgen machte, kann mit dem Von meinem alten 226bw gut mithalten. Schlieren konnte ich bei den Spielen die gespielt werden nicht feststellen (Left4Dead und CS:S sind schon die schnellsten Shooter bei mir).

IPS-Glow fällt auch nur auf, wenn man sich wirklich drauf konzentriert. Ich denke wenn man erstmal ein zwei Wochen an dem Ding gesessen hat, wird man keins mehr merken.

Ausleuchtung ist sehr gleichmäßig.


Fazit: Ich kann den Monitor jedem ans Herz legen der ein Panel sucht im Bereich ~350€

PS: Ich habe heute das erste mal festgestellt, dass beim Onlinebanking Eingänge grün und Ausgänge rot sind. Bei meinem TN in Kombination mit meiner leichten Rot/Grün-Schwäche war das immer grau in zwei Schattierungen


----------



## evilass (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

So, ich habe mal den ganzen Thread gelesen und darf kurz zusammenfassen, das keiner der Anwesenden hier, sich unglücklich mit seinem Kauf fühlt. Egal ob HP, Dell oder Eizo. Jeder ist glücklich. Das würde für mich bedeuten, dass ich mir das beste Angebot raussuchen und bestellen werde.

Danke euch allen 

EDIT: So, ich habe mir gerade den Dell bestellt, weil der Preis von 242 Euro mir am meisten zu gesagt hat (inkl. Pixelfehler-Test und Versand per NN bei lite-com.de). Wenn der mir doch nicht gefallen sollte, was ich nicht glaube, werde ich mir den HP bestellen. Und wenn der mir auch nicht zusagen sollte, werde ich dann wohl den Eizo bestellen.

Der Dell ersetzt meinen Samsung 2343BW aus dem Grund einfach mal wieder einen neuen Monitor zu testen.


----------



## trible_d (10. Januar 2011)

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2010/test-hp-zr24w-summary.html?c=2&id=512

Habe den hp zr24w schon ein paar monate und habe mir vorher den test bei prad durchgelesen! Laut testbericht ist der monitor momentan von der preis leistung ungeschlagen. Auch was die technik betrifft wird man beim zr24w nicht enttäuscht. 

Ich hatte davor auch den 226bw der ebenfalls ein recht guter monitor war. Jedoch kein vergleich zum hp. Die ausleuchtung ist beim hp sehr homogen, was mir persönlich sehr wichtig ist. Für alle grafiker und bildbearbeiter dürfte die hohe abdeckung im srgb und das 16:10 format eine entscheidende rolle spielen. Bei spielen (shooter, rpg's, etc) konnte ich keine schlierenbildung feststellen. Zum thema inputlag viel mir auch nichts negativ auf. Die verarbeitung ist sehr hochwertig, d.h. es wackelt und brummt nichts. Das integrierte usb hub ist wirklich praktisch, z.b. Für maus, tastatur etc. Ein stromverbrauch von max 85 watt ist vertretbar, jedoch liegt der verbrauch bei 10 prozent helligkeit (was mehr als ausreichend ist) bei nur noch 40 watt! Finde ich gut, da man auch noch einiges an reserve hat wenn man es mal braucht. Die helligkeit soll ja altersbedingt schwächer werden. Eine kalibrierung ist ratsam, da die einstellungen ab werk nicht optimal sind. Ein paar testbilder aus dem netz und ein paar vergleichswerte wirken wunder.

So, dass waren mal so die kriterien die mir  wichtig sind. Ich benutze den monitor eigentlich für alles (filme, spiele, bildbearbeitung etc.) und ich hoffe ich konnte einigen die entscheidung erleichtern!


----------



## evilass (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

Ich könnte schreien, da bin ich den GANZEN Tag zu Hause, bis auf 20 Minuten wo ich mittags ne Pizza essen war und just genau in diesem Moment kommt der Postbote... AHHHHHHHH! Dann also Morgen auf zur Post


----------



## evilass (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Monitor 23 - 24" - kein TN Panel - für Grafik und Spiele*

So, heute habe ich endlich den Dell U2311H von der Post geholt!

Ich habe ihn bei LITE-COM.DE | DELL Monitore und Zubehörprodukte für Privat-, Geschäfts- und Großkunden - Kompetente Beratung und professionelle Bestellabwicklung. mit dem Zusatz "0 Pixelfehler" bestellt. Leider ist dem nicht so, obwohl ein Zertifikat dabei war. Ich habe einen Subpixelfehler, aber ganz ehrlich... Der stört mich so wenig, dass ich mir nicht die Mühe machen werde, den Monitor wieder zu Post zu bringen.

Auch wenn ich ein reines Schwarzbild habe, sehe ich ein leichtes Hintergrundleuchten. Also ist der Schwarzwert auch nicht perfekt.

Ich habe dann mal darüber nachgedacht, den Monitor zurück zugeben und statt dessen den HP oder sogar den Eizo zu holen... Aber, ganz ehrlich... Der Dell hat mich jetzt 240 Euro samt Versand gekostet. Der HP kostet knapp 400 Euro (ergo 160 Euro mehr) und der Eizo sogar noch mehr. Mir sind es die 160 Euro nicht wert für den HP, denn so wie der Dell ist, bin ich schon zufrieden. Nicht begeistert, aber zufrieden.

Fazit: Den Dell würde ich wieder kaufen.

EDIT: Ich habe die Revision A02 und habe nicht das Problem, dass da was schief ist. Auch höre ich bei niedriger Helligkeit nichts


----------

